# Goblin RTA



## ZeeZi169 (19/3/15)

Who has stock? I see they are sold out everywhere (or at least where i checked). Thanks


----------



## TylerD (19/3/15)

http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/collections/frontpage/products/youde-goblin-rta


----------



## ZeeZi169 (19/3/15)

thanks buddy!! Order placed

Reactions: Like 1


----------

